# How to estimate ideal adult weight



## DeeMcB

Maxx is a 3yo m/n who weighs 80# and he's tall (sorry, don't have a tape measure but he's half a head above my 10mo male GSD). He's been with us for 10 days.

I can feel his spine like a pencil by running my hand down his back and his hip bones protrude, so obviously he needs to put some weight on. I have been feeding him 2.5-3# a day, estimating that 90# would be a good weight for him, but to be honest, I have no idea if gaining 10# will maintain a nice tuck and palpable ribs. 

I want to be careful not to overdo the weight gain since I know nothing about his history or genetics. Should I just trudge on and adjust as he puts on weight or is there an easier way to figure out what his ideal adult weight should be?


----------



## LaRen616

He only gets 2.5-3 cups a day? What are you feeding him?

My GSD gets 4 cups of TOTW a day. He is 28' at the shoulder and I would say he is around 85-90 pounds. He is very lean, too skinny imo, I am trying to put another 5 pounds on him.


----------



## Lin

DeeMcB said:


> Should I just trudge on and adjust as he puts on weight or is there an easier way to figure out what his ideal adult weight should be?


Trudge on and adjust. There's no way to know an exact weight number. What is ideal weight for a dog as far as a number goes is going to change depending on the individual dogs build, bone, fat to muscle ratio, etc. Its best to go by condition and not focus on a number. I frequently feel my dogs and adjust their food accordingly.


----------



## Jgk2383

Im assuming because this is in the RAW section you are RAW feeding correct? If you think 90LBs would be a good weight for him you would feed him 2-3% of that weight. I would feed 2.5% equaling 2.25lbs per day but I would round it up to 2.5lbs per day. SO keep doing what your doing  He will gain weight, you could also add a multi vitamin in as well Ive used bots.h NUPRO and Show stopper with great results. Last August I took in a severe neglect case, he was 28inches tall and weighed 53lbs. It was horrible you could see virtually every bone in his body. Now, 7 months later he weighs a healthy 87lbs.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs

My nervous tempered GSD male requires a lot more than the 2% to keep a good weight. It is definitely a "trial and error" sort of thing. 

For awhile, we actually had him as high as 48 oz of meat per day to get his weight up. He did start getting a little porky so we weaned him down... now he stays just about perfect at 38 oz of meat. 

My GSD female, on the other hand, stays at a good weight if we give her almost exactly the 2% of her ideal weight.

Keep in mind that with weight gain, slow and steady is best.


----------



## LaRen616

Oh geez!

I'm an idiot!

Please ignore my comment because I am clearly insane and didn't realize you meant RAW. 

I will quietly disappear, oh man that was embarrassing, maybe no one nothiced....


----------



## Lin

I feed Tessa closer to 2%, and Emma eats (and Logan ate) closer to 4%. Its just a starting point, I don't weigh any meals any longer I eyeball everything as I've gotten into a routine. If my dogs feel a bit thinner, I'll up it for a week. Tessa getting a bit chunky? Cut back a bit.


----------



## DeeMcB

Thanks, everyone. I think the right answer is ....trudge on and adjust. I'm just the kind of person who likes to have a plan, you know? 

BTW, JGK says "I would feed 2.5% equaling 2.25lbs per day but I would round it up to 2.5lbs per day".....by my calculations, 3% of 90# is 2# 11.2 oz which I'm rounding to 3#. Have I lost my mind? 2.7 pounds means 2 pounds and 7/10 of a pound (11.2 oz) rather than 2 pounds and 7 oz, right? Or am I smoking something?


----------



## Holmeshx2

Dee yes it is 11.2 oz not 7 oz. It's much easier to convert lbs to ounces just take 90 and multiply by 16 then take that number and multiple by .03 to get 43.2 oz a day which is 2 lbs 11.2 oz. Same numbers but less confusing in conversion.

Also LaRen I'm sorry but I died reading your tiny disapearing letters lol.


----------



## Jgk2383

You are right its me!! I had my 1 year old in my lap trying to write my post


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I recommend that people shoot for NO MORE than a 10% weight gain or loss at a time.

So, if he weighs 80 I'd feed him at the 88-90 lbs, using 3% of that to calculate his amounts.

Once he gets to that weight check him and see if he needs to gain more. If so, go for another 10% gain - which would be about 9 pounds.

Keep this up until you get him at the desired weight, then cut his percentage back to about 2.5% and see how he is after a couple weeks.


----------



## DeeMcB

I like that plan. It makes sense to have a set point for re-evaluation. Thanks, Lauri.


----------

